# My latest design (K) Tansy Baby Set



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Hope you like my latest design - Tansy Baby Jacket, Hat & Mittens.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tansy-baby-set

£1.00 GBP about $1.63 USD


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

Very sweet


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just adorable!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

very nice. Is this your first 'pay for' pattern?


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

chickkie said:


> very nice. Is this your first 'pay for' pattern?


Yes, chickkie. I have published 97 pattern designs - all free - but I felt I needed to recoup some of the time and effort I have put into my designing. So many people have made my designs and I hope they will give me some support in return? 
I will continue to share most of my designs for free - I love sharing, and am always really happy that so many of my designs are made for charity donation all around the world! I never imagined that they would be so popular. 
I am already working on my next free pattern ......

Happy knitting everyone. M


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

It's a gorgeous set and worth every penny.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Marianna, it's beautiful just like all your other creations! Just got my copy!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you, have just purchased the pattern. Straight forward download woth no problems I am very pleased.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

It's very beautiful.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a cute baby set!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely .


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just darling!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Love the pattern and it is already downloaded. A coworker is having twins.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Is this another "top down" sweater?


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good for you, Marianna! Hope you get lots of sales. All your patterns are so popular!


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

I just purchased your pattern. You're very talented. Thanks for your beautiful design.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to Designers Shop.. this is a lovely pattern and I am sure that for this wee charge you will get a lot of orders. happy knitting.. xo WS


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely set Marianna , as are all your other works !


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is such a sweet setxx


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the eyelets!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

So cute and downloaded already!!! Love your patterns!!! A suggestion, can you create a woman's top down sweater???


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

love it marianna


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

It is beautiful!!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

It is beautiful!!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

It is beautiful!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very sweet little set


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Precious


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous set, as you already know I love your patterns Marianna, I really appreciate the time and effort that goes into making a pattern. I'm very happy to show some support and I have just bought your new pattern. I wish you all the best and I thank you for everything your now very famous patterns have given us. &#128158; Ros


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Marianna,Love all of your patterns just had my husband order it for me ..Thank you so much for another great pattern..


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

A huge thank you - for all your lovely messages. And a hug to all of you who have bought my pattern. 

I have a new free design ready to publish ....this weekend I hope. You really are a wonderful group of crafters. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you Marianna for your beautiful all in one top love it and purchased this pattern yesterday just love it to going to start it today.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

I have got mine and already cast on!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Thank you, this is a lovely pattern and only £1 (Uk)

Love it and thank you soooooooooooooo much for all the previous freebies, I hope everyone who enjoyed these freebies will now buy this latest one.............Love it !!!

Thanks )
Sue x


----------

